# What's in your CD/mp3 player?



## GlassJaw (Sep 3, 2004)

I always like threads lihe this.  What are you currently listening to?

My list:

The Stills (unforunately just cancelled their tour, I was planning on going to the Boston and Prov shows   )

Alter Bridge (Creed without Scott Stapp, now they rock)

The Killers (Muse meets Interpol meets Placebo)

Muse (pure genius)

Killswitch Engage (from Springfield Mass, sometimes you just need METAL)


----------



## Maggan (Sep 3, 2004)

*My  play list*

Right now:

In the army now (Bolland & Bolland)

Right before that:

Twiggy vs. James Bond (Pizzicato Five)

Der Kommissar (Falco)

You had time (Ani DeFranco)

We do - The Stonecutters' Song (The Simpsons)

Just going on an 70s-80s binge as well, some EuroDisco and some Kool & The Gang, Boney M, Jackson Five and the rest 

M.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 3, 2004)

Franz Ferdinand
Sting (Soul Cages)
The Police (Ghost in the Machine)
Shelby Lynne
Rush (Feedback)


----------



## derelictjay (Sep 3, 2004)

Lets see

Saliva - Survival of the Sickest (the latest album I picked up)

Currently in my car CD player:
Megadeth - The World Needs a Hero (Megadeth probably takes my favorite band category)

Plus the obligatory (for the metalboy):
Metallica
Black Sabbath/Ozzy
Pantera (Texas boy that I am)
Rob/White Zombie

And for my easy listening music:
Evanescence
Nickleback (loved their sound since I first heard it)
Godsmack
Tool (currently in my home cd Player - Undertow)


----------



## Klaus (Sep 3, 2004)

Bruce Springsteen Greatest Hits ("Baby we were born to ruuuuuun!")

Streets of Fire soundtrack ("Let the revels begin, let the fire's be started...")

Mortal Kombat soundtrack ("Juke-joint Jezzebel's coming...")

Saturday Morning: Cartoon's Greatest Hits ("Go Speed Racer, Go!")


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 3, 2004)

When it's not audio books, it's usually Bill Withers, Johnny Cash, or Crosby, Stills and Nash.


----------



## danant (Sep 3, 2004)

Slipknot - _vol 3 subliminal verses_
Papa Roach - _Getting Away With Murder_
Monster Magnet _Monolithic Baby!_



These are my latest discoveries   

Regards,
d.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 3, 2004)

> Slipknot - vol 3 subliminal verses




I'm not a Slipknot fan really but I do like some of their new stuff.  Maybe that's a bad sign for all the maggots out there.


----------



## Ryltar (Sep 3, 2004)

at the moment, my favorites are:

Oceansize - Effloresce
Amplifier - Amplifier and 
Smashing Pumpkins - Machina I.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow.  I haven't heard of most of that stuff.  Maybe I can continue the trend -

These are the mp3 folders on my work computer:

Alan Hovhaness
Antonin Dvorak
Arnold Schoenberg
Christopher Rouse
Craig Russell
Dmitri Shostakovich
Einojuhanni Rautavaara
Elisabetta Brusa
Ethel Smyth
Francis Poulenc
Gabriel Faure
George Barati
George Frederick McKay
Gustav Mahler
Hector Berlioz
Howard Hanson
Howard Shore
Hugo Alfven
Igor Stravinsky
Johan De Meij
John Adams
Kamran Ince
Libby Larsen
Magnus Lindberg
Maurice Durufle
Michael Daugherty
Morton Gould
Paul Creston
Philip Feeny
Philip Glass
Pierre Boulez
Richard Wagner
Robert Russell Bennett
Samuel Barber
Victor Herbert
W. Francis McBeth
Zoltan Kodaly


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2004)

Literally at this very moment, I'm listening to a CD-R I made from various other CDs I had -- here's the tracklist.


Echo Image - Standing Alone
A Flock of Seagulls - Space Age Love Song (KMFMD Remix)
Erasure - Rain
I Start Counting - Still Smiling (Fortran 5 Remix)
J W Beat - Body on Body
Mysterious Art - Humunkulus
Mysterious Art - Requiem
Paul Lekakis - Boom Boom
Camouflage - On Islands
Edelweiss - Bring Me Edelweiss
K.C. and the Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight
New Musik - On Islands
Red Box - Lean on Me
Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep
Sly Fox - Let's Go All the Way
I've got my binder of CD-Rs with me here at work, though, so that could radically change.

In my car, I've got Oingo-Boingo _Dead Mans' Party_ and Alphaville _Forever Young_ as well as a handful of others I'm no doubt forgetting.  In my wife's car, which usually has my CDs, I have the New World Symphony by Dvorzak and some Franz Liszt, including Hungarian Dances and Preludes.  I also think I've got a Neuroactive CD still hanging out in her car, for that matter.

And last night during my game session, I played the soundtracks for _Signs, Sleepy Hollow, Dracula_ and _Last of the Mohicans._


----------



## RogueRonin (Sep 3, 2004)

In my car CD player right now:
Danzig - Satan's Child
Avenged Sevenfold - Sounding The Seventh Trumpet
Tool - Aenima
In Flames - Colony
Los Straitjackets - The Velvet Touch of Los Straitjackets
U.S. Bombs - The World

In my home CD player: 
Kill Bill Vol. 2 - Soundtrack
Pirates of the Carrabean - Soundtrack
Dick Dale - Greatest Hits
Marilyn Manson - The Golden Age of Grotesque
Radiohead - OK Computer


----------



## BOZ (Sep 3, 2004)

i'll have to respond when i'm at home - can't listen to music at work.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2004)

UPDATE!  Now I'm listening to hold music with my HR department on the phone.  :\


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 3, 2004)

> UPDATE! Now I'm listening to hold music with my HR department on the phone




Oh man, I _love_ to listen to music through a mono speaker with a frequency response of 3-4k!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 3, 2004)

Right now I'm crazy for

The Fiery Furnaces, _Blueberry Boat_
Guided by Voices, _Half-Smiles of the Decomposed_


----------



## Umbran (Sep 3, 2004)

Right this instant, the CD player has - 

Eddie From Ohio - "The portable EFO Show"

Tom Smith - "The Debasement Tapes"

Da Vinci's Notebook - "Brontosaurus"


----------



## Mallus (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> The Fiery Furnaces, _Blueberry Boat_



Can you tell me a bit more? I just read about them on slate.com. The audio snippet they had up sound pretty cool; a bit like The Decemberists, or even the Magnetic Fields, albeit w/the academic incomprehesibility cranked up to 11... 

Do they really have a song in Inuit??


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently in the car:

Fountains of Wayne: Welcome Interstate Managers
Fountains of Wayne: Utopia Parkway
Johnny Hollow
The Clash: London Calling
Olu Dara: In The World From Natchez to New York
Traveling Wilburys
Jimmy Buffett: Meet Me in Margaritaville
Godsmack: Faceless
Audioslave
Pearl Jam: Ten
Siouxsie & The Banshees: Twice Upon A Time-The Singles
Peter Gabriel: Shaking the Tree
The Hives: Veni Vidi Vicious
Parliament: Give Up The Funk (Best of)
Def Leppard: Hysteria
Metallica: Master of Puppets


----------



## talinthas (Sep 3, 2004)

currently in my car 
 Dieselboy- Dungeon Master's Guide
 Various- Punk Goes Pop (cover songs)
 Faithless- No Roots
 Underworld- Anthology
 Paul Van Dyk- Zurdo
 Iron Horse- Fade to Bluegrass- A bluegrass tribute to metallica


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently in my MP3 player are CDs 11, 12 and 13 of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenyx. I listen to it while I work out (which I haven't been doing much, lately). I'm about halfway through the book.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently in the car - Katatonia: Viva Emptiness

Currently at home - nothing. Wife hates my music. 

Anybody else here a Katatonia fan?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 3, 2004)

Right now:

Oysterhead - The grand pecking order
Jimi Hendrix & band of Gypsies
Led Zeppelin - How the west was won (3 discs)

AR


----------



## dekrass (Sep 3, 2004)

Slipknot-Slipknot
Slipknot-Iowa
Slipknot-Vol. 3

I'm kind of a Slipknot fan.

Yesterday was:
Korn-Take a Look in the Mirror
Drowning Pool-Desensitized
Static X-Wisconsin Death Trip


----------



## Richards (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently, it's _The Seduction of Claude Debussy_, by The Art of Noise.

Johnathan


----------



## Khayman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Astor Piazzollla* - _Libertango_

*Taima* - _Taima_ (extremely listenable; imagine if the Inuit captured Portishead and forced them to record in three languages)

*The Warsaw Village Band*  - _People's Spring_ (hardcore Polish folk) (no, really)


----------



## Mallus (Sep 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Currently, it's _The Seduction of Claude Debussy_, by The Art of Noise.
> 
> Johnathan



Hey, that's a pretty good CD... which I completely forgot that I own... which in turn reminds me that I've been meaning to buy _In Visible Silence_ on CD for ages... been far too long since I've blasted "The Instruments of Darkness".

Thanks


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2004)

*Robert Johnson:* The Complete Recordings (2 CD)
*Widespread Panic:* Columbia, SC 10/21/2003 (2 CD)
*moe:* Tin Cans and Car Tires



			
				Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Oysterhead - The grand pecking order



You rock.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Sep 3, 2004)

Right now its www.digitallyimported.com  vocal trance stream...
in the car, ATB - No Silence, ATB - Addicted to music, BT - R&R cd 2, BT - ESCM, BT - 10years disk 1, Paul Oakenfold - Creamfields, Armin Van Buuren - The state of trance 2004, djGT -  Voices of Spring.... and about 40 other mixes

 i love techno n trance


----------



## Richards (Sep 4, 2004)

Originally posted by Mallus:







> Hey, that's a pretty good CD... which I completely forgot that I own... which in turn reminds me that I've been meaning to buy In Visible Silence on CD for ages... been far too long since I've blasted "The Instruments of Darkness".



Yeah, I've been meaning to do the same.  I have it on tape cassette, but it's on my "upgrade to CD" list.  "The Instruments of Darkness" is a good one, but I'm also partial to "Eye of a Needle" and "Legs."

Johnathan


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, heck, my wife's out doing girly things with her girlfriends, so I'm back at home listening to music again.  Here's my playlist for the evening:

VNV Nation - Darkangel (Apoc Mix)
Iris - Saving Time (Original Demo)
Man 2 Man - Male Stripper (!)
New Order - Round & Round
New Order - Vanishing Point
Razed in Black - Visions
Razed in Black - Visions (Assemblage 23 Mix)
VNV Nation - Beloved (Hiver & Hammer's UK Dub Mix)
Gapul - Radio Megamix - don't know which one; these are notoriously hard to find.  Anyone have any of these as mp3 files you could hook me up with?  Maybe a Brazilian (no, not that kind?) Italian or Spaniard who might have been able to actually buy these when they were for sale?
Hector's Death from the Troy Soundtrack
The Temple of Poseidon from the Troy Sountrack
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells


----------



## randomling (Sep 4, 2004)

The Cure - Disintegration. Currently over and over.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

dangit!  i had just typed up a list and IE ate it... grrr, gimme a few minutes...


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

well, not listening to anything at the moment, but here are some of my more recent, um, "acquisitions" that i've been listening to a lot.  weird list, huh?  

Alice In Chains - Again
B-52s - Roam
B-52's - Rock Lobster
Beastie Boys - Hey Ladies
Blondie - One Way or Another
Crosby Stills and Nash - Suite: Judy Blue Eyes
Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You
Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out
Funkadelic - Standing On The Verge Of Getting It On
Jefferson Airplane - Spare Chaynge
Jet - Cold Hard B*tch
Loretta Lynn ft. Jack White - Portland, Oregon
MC5 - Kick Out the Jams
Metallica - Battery
Metallica - Fade To Black
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Metallica - Orion
Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be
Neil Young - Cowgirl In The Sand
Outkast - Roses
Rasputina - Brand New Key
Rasputina - Transylvanian Concubine
Richard Cheese - Down With The Sickness
Rush - 2112 (Overture - The Temples of Syrinx)
Santana ft. Everlast - Put Your Lights On
The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post
The Pretenders - My City Was Gone
Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love
Van Halen - I'm the One
Weezer - In The Garage

(heh, I realized that I didn’t have anywhere near enough old Metallica in my collection…)


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Jimi Hendrix & band of Gypsies




was this one of those released after his death?  what's on it?



> Led Zeppelin - How the west was won (3 discs)




that's the new one?  ah, i want it!  can never have too much live zep.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

Widespread Panic: Greenville, SC 3/17/1988
Trey Anastasio Band: Live at Bonnaroo 2004



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post



Allmans, Allmans, Allmans ROCK~!


----------



## PJ-Mason (Sep 5, 2004)

Uhh...hum. You caught me in a wierd mood right now. I'm listening to P.O.D. (southtown), Motorhead (1916), Harry Connick jr. (She), and Alice in Chains (mtv:unplugged). The fifth spot in my cd player is empty for no reason other than i couldn't a fifth cd i felt like listening to tonight.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 5, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Allmans, Allmans, Allmans ROCK~!




yes.    i also really dig their instrumentals such as "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" and "Jessica".


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> "Jessica"



That, in fact, is one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 5, 2004)

-Pure Prairie League's "Falling In and Out of Love" (Amy)
-Tenacious D's "Kielbasa"
-Silverchair's "Shade"
-Counting Crows' "Goodnight Elizabeth" and acoustic "Mr. Jones" 
-Deftones/Maynard James Keenan's "Passenger" 
-Snoop Doggy Dogg's "It Ain't No Fun" (Featuring Korrupt and Warren G)
-The Rolling Stones' "Angie" 
-Neil Young's acoustic "Into the Black"
-System of a Down's "Spiders"
-and much, much more...


----------



## megamania (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh boy-  here comes the comments of "you listen to that?!?"

Currently I listen to-

Lynyad Skynyad- Thirty    Just saw them in concert in Manchester, Vermont

Then it gets freaky.  for work I burn music disks.  Different disks for different mental attitudes and toughness of the job (plastics factory)

LOTS of Hip Hop and Pop ranging from Britney Spears to Usher to Beyonce
Lots of 80's hair bands (long live Poison!) ranging from Poison to Whitesnake to Motley Crue.
I also listen to some country  (generally the company heads don't want to hear Eminem with customers around) and various 70s and 80s rock.

Each of my CDs I create covers for.  Covers represent content and style.

Country-   Family pictures
Classic Rock-  Maps of DnD campaign worlds
Glam Rock-  Comic book related
Heavy Metal-  DnD creatures
Hip Hop-  misc from Comic books, DnD images to even food related.

Just waiting to get into trouble for some of these covers.  I begin the day shift this week.  The off shifts allow a lot of personal freedom  .


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 6, 2004)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Can you tell me a bit more? I just read about them on slate.com. The audio snippet they had up sound pretty cool; a bit like The Decemberists, or even the Magnetic Fields, albeit w/the academic incomprehesibility cranked up to 11...
> 
> Do they really have a song in Inuit??




Yeah, part of the lyrics to either "Quay Cur" or "Paw Paw Tree" are in Inuit.

The first time I listened to this record, I couldn't get a grip on its slip. Each song has so many parts mashed up against each other, that you literally have to check the CD player to see if the current track is new, or part of the same song.

Repeated listens got me hooked. Think mini-rock-opera, _a la_ The Who, and you won't be lost in most of these tunes. The stories themselves have a bit of the Victorian/Boy's adventure feeling of the Decemberists, without being quite so obvious. "Chris Michaels" starts out suburban gossip soap opera and ends up on top of a dam in India, going through five or six distinct parts on the way. I still have no idea how they got there, but I'm impressed.

"Blueberry Boat" features a really cool and creepy keyboard riff (reminds me of "Smelly Tongues" by the Residents), but the story is about a young ship captain proudly delivering his cargo of American blueberries to Hong Kong before being waylaid by pirates in the straits. "It's sad and it's cold at the bottom of the sea, but at least I've got my blueberries with me."

Not sure if this helps you out. I say, go get it!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 6, 2004)

Widespread Panic: Columbia, SC 10/21/2003 (2 CDs)
String Cheese Incident: Untying the Not


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 6, 2004)

Currently?

 David Bowie - Station to Station
 Kraftwerk - The Man Machine
 The White Stripes - a CD that looks like a candy cane
 The Pixies - the one with the 'Monkey Gone to Heaven' song
 Peaches - Fatherer
 Holtz - The Planets

 And eagarly await the new Rammstein CD.


----------



## Gizzard (Sep 6, 2004)

> Right now its www.digitallyimported.com vocal trance stream...




The main trance stream for me.  So right now it's "Solid Globe - Sahara (Markus Schulz Coldharbor Mix)".  The vocal stream is my second favorite ("ATB - Hold You (Svenson & Gielen Remix)" right now.  ;-)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 6, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> The Pixies - the one with the 'Monkey Gone to Heaven' song




_Doolittle_ is one damn fine album, you Viking Bastard, you.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2004)

The MP3 playlist is up now.

Dave Matthews: Ain't It Funny How Time Slips Away
Dave Matthews: Crazy
Dave Matthews: Once, On A Wild Afternoon
Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: The Maker
Dave Matthews Band: Me and Her
Failure: The Nurse Who Loved Me
Grateful Dead: Friend of the Devil
Grateful Dead: Scarlet Begonias
Phish: Boogie On Reggae Woman
Phish: Gamehendge
Rolling Stones: Gimme Shelter
String Cheese Incident: Jessica
String Cheese Incident: This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody) 
The Animals: House of the Rising Sun
The Tear Garden: Romulus and Venus
Traffic: Light Up Or Leave Me Alone
Traffic: The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
Widespread Panic: City of Dreams
Widespread Panic: Sympathy for the Devil
Widespread Panic: Trouble


----------



## D+1 (Sep 7, 2004)

As we speak I am spending the day ripping my entire CD collection to dump onto a new 20GB iPod.  I will never again be without the CD I want to hear,  but don't have with me.

Most recent CD purchased: Sarah McLachlan, Afterglow

I have one CD still in my car that I put together containing:
Etta James		At last
Living Color		Love Rears It's Ugly Head
Joe Cocker		Feelin' Alright
Black Crows		Hard to Handle
Van Halen		Hot for Teacher
Meryl Streep/Blue Rodeo	Heartbreak Hotel (Checkin' Out)
Hollies			Long Cool Woman
Heart			Love Alive
George Thorogood	             One Burboun, One Scotch, One Beer
Stevie Ray Vaughn	             Pride and Joy
U2			She Moves In Mysterious Ways
Ted Nugent		Stranglehold
Steelers Wheel		Stuck in the Middle with You
Don Henley		Sunset Grill
Squeeze			Tempted
Ray Charles		You Don't Know Me


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 7, 2004)

Let's see...

We've got some Beatles, some Led Zeppelin, some Lynyrd Skynyrd, all of Dream Theater's CDs, both Liquid Tension Experiment CDs, Kill Bill Volume 1 ST, Pulp Fiction ST, Queens of the Stone Age, Smashing Pumpkins (MCaIS, specifically), Maroon 5 (my secret shame  ), some Police, some Ben Folds Five, _Feeling Good_ by Nina Simone, some Elvis, some MC Hawking, _Float On_ by Modest Mouse, Grand Finale and Celtic Moon by Nobuo Uematsu, Creid by Yasunori Mitsuda, Orrizonte (a Suikoden 2 arranged CD, by Konami's group whose name I don't know), lots of Dvorak, Holst, Mahler (especially the 6th), and Grainger, some Chopin, some Simon and Garfunkel, some Janis Joplin, and some Duke Ellington.

That about covers everything that's in my usual rotation.  Except for Maroon 5, which I only play when no one's around...


----------



## Mallus (Sep 7, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Not sure if this helps you out. I say, go get it!



Thanks, it does help. And I think I will...


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Sep 7, 2004)

I like threads like this too...it's always cool to see what other ENWorlders are listening to!  

Currently:

12 Stones - Potter's Field
Dead Poetic - New Medicines
LostProphets - Start Something
Seether - Disclaimer II
Staind - Break The Cycle
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Greatest Hits
LOTR Return Of The King - Soundtrack
The Police - Greatest Hits
Sting - The Best of Sting, 1984-1994

-LW


----------



## jester47 (Sep 7, 2004)

Currently- RANCID - Indestructible
Previously- The Briefs - Sex Objects

On Deck- Dropkick Murphys - Blackout
On Deck- Ramones - Debut

Yeah, mainly listen to punk.

Aaron.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 7, 2004)

Sublime: 40 oz. to Freedom
Phish: A Picture of Nectar
The Les Claypool Frog Brigade: Purple Onion


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2004)

D+1 said:
			
		

> As we speak I am spending the day ripping my entire CD collection to dump onto a new 20GB iPod.  I will never again be without the CD I want to hear,  but don't have with me.




At 36GB my system puked  

It consisted of over 450 CDs.  Still trying to figure out what happened.  I was copying in a new NYC Trance mix.  Must not have agreed with the 'puter.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 8, 2004)

hmm, i wouldn't have tried to do that all at once.  sounds like a few-days project...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Sep 8, 2004)

I keep twelve rotating CDs in my car, currently they include.

Cannibal Corpse - Gore Obsessed
Sarah MacLachlain - Surfacing
Morbid Angel - Covenant
Morbid Angel - Domination
Morbid Angel - Heretic
Queen - Greatest Hits 
Fleshcrawl - Made of Flesh
Entombed - Wolverine Blues
Journey - Greatest Hits
Sting - The Soul Cages
Creedence Clear Water Revival - Chronicle
Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss

Blackdirge


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Sep 8, 2004)

Sitting on my computer from the last few days are -

Iron Maiden - A Real Dead One
Veruca Salt - American Thighs
4 Non Blonds - Bigger, Better, Faster, More!
The Jimmy Hendrix Experience - Axis: Bold as Love
The Jimmy Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced?
The Jimmy Hendrix Experience - Electric Ladyland

I have been listening to the Hendrix disks at least once a week for about 10 years. I Am Experienced.

- Ed


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Sep 8, 2004)

> The main trance stream for me. So right now it's "Solid Globe - Sahara (Markus Schulz Coldharbor Mix)". The vocal stream is my second favorite ("ATB - Hold You (Svenson & Gielen Remix)" right now. ;-)




Oh man, on Saturday night i went to Nocturnal Wonderland (a rave down here in SoCal) and saw DiesleBoy and Paul Oakenfold live!!!! DDDD It was nuts


----------



## Asmo (Sep 8, 2004)

Silent Force - "Worlds Apart".
This album is simple fantastic. If you are into melodic, catchy metal you really need to get this record. DC Cooper on vocals is amazing and behind him we have a very solid  rythmsection.
This is a record that´s so good it actually brings tears to my eyes from time to time.
Favorite tracks: "Master of my reality" "Iron Hand" "No one lives forever".

Asmo


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Cannibal Corpse - Gore Obsessed
> Sarah MacLachlain - Surfacing



What a transition.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 8, 2004)

I just got the new Taking Back Sunday and Skindred (metal meets reggae).  Both are excellent.


----------



## noeuphoria (Sep 8, 2004)

Since I rip all my cd's onto my comp, I'll just list my recent aquisitions

Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticisim
Azure Ray - Hold on Love
Therion - Secret of the Runes.

and of Course, I often listen to the best album ever - 

Tool - Aenima.


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 8, 2004)

My MP3 player, eh? Well, let's take a look. It's got 256Mb, so this is gonna be long...

Desperado - Cancion del Mariachi
Ensiferum - Lai Lai Hei
Dragonheart - Main Theme
For Love of the Game - Main Theme
Forrest Gump - Main Theme
.hack//SIGN - Key of Twilight
Heather Alexander - Courage Knows No Bounds
Iron Maiden - Dance of Death
Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade
Joe Hisaishi - Summer
Johnny Horton - When Johnny Comes Marching Home
June Colclough - Song for Ireland
Last of the Mohicans - Promontory
Les Misérables - Finale
Les Misérables 10th Anniversary - Do You Hear the People Sign
Les Misérables - Who Am I?
Les Misérables - One Day More
Lords of the Rhymes - Black Riders
Return of the King - Into the West
Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World
Luca Turilli - Kings of the Nordic Twilight
Manowar - Fight for Freedom
Manowar - I Believe
Mortal Kombat - Theme
Nickelback - Hero
Nightwish - Wish I Had an Angel
Final Fantasy X - Suteki da ne
Rhapsody - Lamento Eroico
Rhapsody - Power of the Dragonflame
Rhapsody - Village of Dwarves
Rhapsody - March of the Swordmaster
Roxette - Sleeping in My Car
Runrig - Loch Lomond
Samuli Edelman - Tuhansien murheellisten laulujen maa
Phantom of the Opera - Phantom of the Opera
Sonata Arctica - Full Moon
Sonata Arctica - Gravenimage
Sonata Arctica - Last Drop Falls
Sonata Arctica - Replica
Sonata Arctica - The Cage
Tenacious D - Tribute
The Last Samurai - Red Warrior
John McDermott - Scotland the Brave
Vanessa Mae - Contradanza
Warren Zevon - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner
Weird Al Yankovic - Your Horoscope for Today


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

Currently both discs of the new ICP album (one is a concert DVD), _Hell's Pit._

Good stuff.  There's a great funny song on there called 'Basehead Attack' about working the night shift and fending off all the crack heads.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 9, 2004)

Hrm. 

Currently I've got, in various amounts on my computer which is the only thing I listen to for music these days:

Lyle Lovett
Phillip Glass
Santana
Matthew Sweet
Queen
Wu Tang
The Cure
Peter Murphy
Johnny Cash
BtVS "Once More With Feeling" soundtrack
Steve & John Hackett
BUNCH of big 80's music (Bon Jovi, Crue, Poison, etc)
Chicago (pre-Peter Cetera)


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Sep 9, 2004)

At work listening to MP3 CD...  this one has

 - Collide (goth club band) "Some Kind of Strange" and "Chasing the Ghost"
 - Faith and the Muse "Anwyn Beneath the Waves"
 - Infected Mushroom (Israeli techno) "Converting Vegetarians"
 - Slayers Soundtrack (J-Pop soundtrack) in a personal arrangement.

With Infected Mushroom's "Deeply Disturbed" -- Disc 1, Track 8 and of such a clean sound that Americans might not recognize it as techno -- on at the moment because I'm trying to write code in MS BizTalk.

::Kaze


----------



## noeuphoria (Sep 9, 2004)

*Sigh* so many bands I've never heard of and would like to listen to.  Kazaa is no help, I'll have to actually find clips.


----------



## Allanon (Sep 9, 2004)

Current hot albums in my cars MP3 list, warning I'm in a nostalgic mood :
-Full soundtracks of Final Fantasy VI,VII,VIII.IX
-Full soundtrack of Wild Arms
-Full soundtracks of Suikoden I + II
-Full soundtrack Castlevania: Symphony of the night
-Collection of orchestral version nintendo music like: Metroid, Zelda, Kid Icarus, Super Mario

'Normal' collection (which I'll probably use on the drive home this evening):
-Therion, forget the album title
-Nickelback, Silver Side Up
-Eminem, collection of songs I like
-Vivaldi, 4 seasons by the Londen Symphonic Orchestra
-Mozart, collection of chamber music
-Maroon 5, Songs about Jane mostly track 1,2,4,5
-Simon and Garfunkel collection

The above are the albums I played the most prior to my nostalgia.

All in all, I've got a 100 gig harddisk in the boot of my car and I've got a collection of music spanning 2 weeks in total play time. Combined with a diverse taste in music and I can listen to anything, anytime, anywhere. Which is handy considering I have to drive 2 hours to and from my work on a daily basis.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 9, 2004)

On my Treo 600's 512 MB CF card:

Liz Phair, _comeandgetit_
Garbage, _Beautiful Garbage_
Cowboy Junkies, _Studio_
Concrete Blonde, _Group Therapy_
The Corrs, _Best Of_
Holly Palmer, _Holly Palmer_
Ani DiFranco, _Out of Range_
AC/DC, _Back in Black_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 10, 2004)

Widespread Panic: Ain't Life Grand
Pearl Jam: Lost Dogs (2 CD)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 11, 2004)

Listening to whiny goth-baby A.F.I. right now; _Black Sails in the Sunset_. Upstairs I have the Black Album in my CD player, having just listened to _Fade to Bluegrass: A Bluegrass Tribute to Metallica_.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I always like threads lihe this.  What are you currently listening to?




MP3/WMA Player
Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down
Evanescence - Fallen
some miscellaneous songs by Moby and Pulse State (a friend of mine; some of his music can be found at pulsestate.com)

CD Changer (car)
After Forever - Prison of Desire
Blind Guardian - Nightfall in Middle-Earth
Mortiis - Fodt til a Herske (there's some accents on this that I can not easily generate)
My Dying Bride - Turn Loose the Swans
My Dying Bride - Angel and the Dark River
Within Temptation - Mother Earth
Within Temptation - Enter
Wojciek Kelar (spelling's probably wrong) - Bram Stoker's Dracula Soundtrack
Dream Theatre - A Change of Seasons
The Gathering - How to Measure a Planet (disc 2, I believe)

Windows Media Player Playlist
Rush - Feedback


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Currently both discs of the new ICP album (one is a concert DVD), _Hell's Pit._
> 
> Good stuff.  There's a great funny song on there called 'Basehead Attack' about working the night shift and fending off all the crack heads.




No offense, but I thought people only listened to ICP because they were local (I live in the Detroit area)...

Did Eminem make them popular by making fun of them or something?


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Wow.  I haven't heard of most of that stuff.  Maybe I can continue the trend -
> 
> These are the mp3 folders on my work computer:
> 
> ...




All of the ones I recognize (like Shore, Stravinsky, etc.) are composers.  Only people who actually listen to Classical/etc. pay any attention to their names (or have any chance to hear the names for that matter).


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Currently in the car - Katatonia: Viva Emptiness
> 
> Currently at home - nothing. Wife hates my music.
> 
> Anybody else here a Katatonia fan?




 If you noticed in my post, yes.  Katatonia is great.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

Gizzard said:
			
		

> The main trance stream for me.  So right now it's "Solid Globe - Sahara (Markus Schulz Coldharbor Mix)".  The vocal stream is my second favorite ("ATB - Hold You (Svenson & Gielen Remix)" right now.  ;-)




I like "Chill Out"


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

Mr. Kaze said:
			
		

> At work listening to MP3 CD...  this one has
> 
> - Collide (goth club band) "Some Kind of Strange" and "Chasing the Ghost"
> - Faith and the Muse "Anwyn Beneath the Waves"
> ...




I find it amusing that the three you gave explanations for I have heard of, but the one I have no idea about you didn't clarify.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

noeuphoria said:
			
		

> *Sigh* so many bands I've never heard of and would like to listen to.  Kazaa is no help, I'll have to actually find clips.




allofmp3.com

Buy music by the megabyte ($0.01 per MB).  Most songs you can have them encode however you want.  I usually encode mine WMA 192kbps and it ends up costing about $0.80 to $0.90 per CD. [all moneys in USD]


----------



## reanjr (Sep 11, 2004)

wilder_jw said:
			
		

> On my Treo 600's 512 MB CF card:
> 
> Liz Phair, _comeandgetit_
> Garbage, _Beautiful Garbage_
> ...




That reminds me.  I've also got Corrs - "Breathless" in my MP3/WMA player.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 11, 2004)

Currently playing in WinAmp:

Opiate (live) - Tool
White Noise - God Lives Underwater
AFI - This Time Imperfect
Melissa Auf Der Maur - Taste You
Monster Magnet - All Friend and Kingdom Come
Courtney Love - track 5 from the 'America's Sweetheart' album
The Jackass Shopping Cart Themesong, whatever its name is


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2004)

311 - From Chaos
String Cheese Incident - A String Cheese Incident
Phish - Round Room


----------

